# Newsletters > Shakespeare's Sonnet-a-Day >  Sonnet #125

## Admin

Sonnet #125

CXXV.br /br /Were 't aught to me I bore the canopy,br /With my extern the outward honouring,br /Or laid great bases for eternity,br /Which prove more short than waste or ruining?br /Have I not seen dwellers on form and favourbr /Lose all, and more, by paying too much rent,br /For compound sweet forgoing simple savour,br /Pitiful thrivers, in their gazing spent?br /No, let me be obsequious in thy heart,br /And take thou my oblation, poor but free,br /Which is not mix'd with seconds, knows no art,br /But mutual render, only me for thee.br /Hence, thou suborn'd informer! a true soulbr /When most impeach'd stands least in thy control.

More...

----------

